# Massenvermehrung Sonnenbarsche - was tun?



## Oenos (22. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,
habe 2006 meinen Teich angelegt. Ca. 50 - 60 m², verschiedene Tiefenstufen von 5 cm bis 140 cm.
habe 2007 eine Reihe heimischer Fischarten (__ Goldorfe, Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling, __ Gründling, __ Stichlinge) und auch 2 __ Sonnenbarsche eingesetzt. Eine Fütterung erfolgt nicht. Dennoch ist der Besatz ganz beachtlich. Was mir Sorge macht ist die Zunahme der Sonnenbarsche. In diesem Jahr jede Menge kleine Sonnenbarsche. Schwer zu zählen, aber 100 können es schon sein.
habe Angst davor, dass die anderen irgendwann keine Chance haben, Nachwuchs hochzuziehen, weil die __ Barsche alles wegputzen.
Gibts ne Möglichkeit, die Population einzudämmen?

mfG
Edgar


----------



## ina1912 (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

hallo!

eigentlich hätten die Orfen doch schon die Kleinen aufgefressen, oder betreiben die __ Barsche Brutpflege 8nd verteidigen sie? Ich weiß es garnicht so genau, einige tropische tun das ja... Da bleibt wohl nur noch abkeschern und verschenken.

Gruß Irina


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Moin Edgar,
ich würde sie auch abfischen und verkaufen/verschenken oder hier im Forum anbieten.
Bin der Meinung das es gesuchte Fische sind, das Prob. wird sein, männlich und weiblich außeinander zu halten, sonst hat der nächste dein Problem!


----------



## LotP (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

jo, ich glaub auch, dass du die rel. problemlos loskriegen würdest.
 teilweise sind die schwer zu kriegen. hatte heuer mal einiges an zooläden abgeklappert.
sonnenbarsche fürn teich warn nicht zu bekommen.

ansonsten wird dir denk ich nicht viel mehr übrigbleiben, als das was mir im Frühjahr auch bevor steht. (wenn du die sonnenbarsche raushaben willst)
Teich ablassen...
Plane im Frühjahr die (genauso vermehrungsfreudigen) Goldis aus dem Teich zu entfernen.  Sehe keine andere Möglichkeit, als das Wasser abzulassen um alle erwischen zu können.


----------



## Oenos (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Danke für Eure Ratschläge,
das wird ein langwieriges Geschäft, die rauszuholen. Die springen nicht gerade in den Kescher.
Und wenn ich welche kriege, wie soll ich die loswerden?

Also wenn im Forum jemand Interesse hätte und mal bei mir in der Region wäre (Nähe Bad Kreuznach), der dürfte selbst bei mir mal auf die Jagd gehen

GRuß
Edgar


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hallo Edgar,

Deinen letzten Beitrag hab ich mal in den Flohmarkt kopiert - vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Interessenten.


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Ich muß auch ca. 40 Stk. Goldi´s loswerden und werd wohl auch ne Menge Wasser raus pumpen müssen!!
Hab´s schon mit Kescher versucht und hab nur 6 erwischt und nun geht garnix mehr!!


----------



## pateifel83 (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

hi
also ich würde die sonnenbarsche bis auf 1 stück ganz entfernen da sie ihre brut verteidigen und laichräuber sind. ihre brutnester sind meistens heller und frei vom schlamm und der sonnenbarsch steht immer darüber und verteidigt diesen bereich.

bei uns gibt es sie in jeden angelteich in massen und sie sind schon zur plage geworden.

also bitte nicht einfach so in ein gewässer geben. 

lg aus österreich


----------



## jolantha (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hallo Pateifel :Willkommen2
schön, daß Du hierher gefunden hast.
Dein Beitrag kommt allerdings ein bißchen spät, der Letzte ist vom 23.09.12,
ich glaube, daß Thema ist bestimmt schon erledigt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hi,

wenn die Sonnenbarsche weg sind wird sich höchstwahrscheinlich der nächste Laich-/Bruträuber extrem vermehren, die __ Stichlinge. 

Bei mir im Teich habe ich dieses Jahr keinen gewollten Nachwuchs hochbekommen, da ich mir letztes Jahr mit veralgten Teichpflanzen von nem Kumpel ein Stichlingsnest eingescheppt hatte. Und das bei 11 laichenden Goldrotfedern, einem Goldschleienpaar und über 200 dauerlaichenden Goldelritzen (die stammen übrigens alle von ca.30 letztes Jahr eingesetzten ab und sind nur noch ein Rest des letztjährigen Goldelritzennachwuchses  - mehrere hundert waren schon an meine Aquarienfische verfüttert worden. Dafür hab ich im September dann mit der __ Senke weit über 300, je 4-5cm langen Stichlingsnachwuchs im Teich abgefischt - und im Teich sind immer noch jede Menge davon:beten (die werden von meinen Aquarienräubern aber leider ganz und gar nicht gemocht da sie halt höllich picksen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (2. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hallo Oenus!
Deine Orfen sind also zwischen 35-45cm groß.Wieviel?Schwarmfisch zw.4-6 Stück?Stelle
im Frühjahr mal das Futter der Orfen um,auf Maden(Angelladen).Du fütterst sie zwei bis drei
Wochen damit und dann hörst Du einfach auf .Orfen sind Allesfresser.Sind es denn ganz 
sicher auch __ Barsche?Barsche fressen auch Barsche! Irgendendwann sind die Nahrungs-
quellen erschöpft. Oder doch keschern,angeln und senken?
                                         Viel Glück!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hi Samorai,

warum soll Edgar denn mit ner Fütterung von Maden anfangen, obwohl die Fische bisher nicht gefüttert wurden und sich das Futter eh schon selber erjagen müssen
__ Barsche (Percidae) hat er doch auch gar keine im Teich, sondern Sonnen"barsche" (Centrachidae)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Massenvermehrung  Sonnenbarsche - was tun?*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte!
Ich weiß ja nicht was bisher gefüttert wurde.Orfen sind ansich schnelle Oberwasser Fische.
Jede Fliege,__ Käfer usw. erwischen sie.Wenn er sie jetzt total auf Fleischnahrung umstellt,
könnte es dazu führen, auch die jung __ Barsche als Nahrungsquelle anzusehen.Es ist nur
ein  Rat 100% bin ich mir dabei nicht.Habe selber ein Paar Sonnenbarsche in meinen
Teich,und 4 Orfen,füttere beide Fischarten durchaus mal mit Maden.Beide Arten sind richtig 
geil darauf,aber die __ Orfe ist immer etwas schneller und hat auch keine Angst mal mit einen
__ Barsch zusammen zustoßen.Vieleicht sollte er sich einfach mehr für seinen Teich begeistern,
und mit offenen Augen rein sehen,Brutplätze der Barsche entschärfen oder anderes.
Nebenbei fand ich es total geil als mein Sonnenbarschpärchen ihre erste Nistmulde gebaut
hatten,einiges Foto-und Filmmaterial dazu ist vorhanden.
                                                Bis dann Ron!


----------



## Turbochris (28. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Edgar,
nachdem wir das Thema "Sonnenbarsch" ja aktuell haben würde mich interessieren wie es mit Deinen weitergegangen ist und wie bei Dir der aktuelle Stand ist.

Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2020)

HI, laut neuster Gesetzeslage, (gerade hier im Forum gelesen) bist du , da du die Vermehrung nicht verhindern kannst ,nun verpflichtet die Fische zu töten
Mmmh ich würde mir einen __ Hecht einsetzen , der könnte erstmal aufräumen , dazu noch eine Reuse, die gefangenen __ Barsche kannst du ja verfüttern , so sterben sie wenigsten nicht unnötig
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2020)

Hi Christian,

da Edgar nur 2 Beiträge verfaßt hat und schon seit 7,5 Jahren auch nicht mehr online war wird man davon wohl nichts mehr erfahren

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (28. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> da Edgar nur 2 Beiträge verfaßt hat und schon seit 7,5 Jahren auch nicht mehr online war wird man davon wohl nichts mehr erfahren



 Oh vielleicht wurde er beim Schwimmen von seinen killer Barschen gefressen.


----------



## Turbochris (28. Jan. 2020)

Danke Frank, 
darauf hatte ich nicht geachtet.
Bei uns sind die __ Sonnenbarsche bei allen Angelvereinen ein Thema, da sie sich nicht nur in abgeschlossenen sondern auch in Fließgewässern massenhaft vermehren. 
Wenn bei uns die Angelvereine einen Aktionstag zur Bekämpfung des Sonnenbarsches machen würden, wären die 3000 Stück zu toppen.
Erschreckend finde ich dass Online-Fischhändler in der Übergangsfrist bis Herbst 2020 ihre Restbestände verkaufen dürfen und, trotz bester Kenntnis der Gesetzeslage, dies hemmungslos tun! Gerade die hätten doch die beste Möglichkeit die Restbestände zu verfüttern...

Naja, ich weiß auf jeden Fall, dass ich bei solchen Händler auch zukünftig nichts mehr bestellen werde!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2020)

Hi Chris,

da fragt man sich nur an wen "Online-Händler" ihre ""Restbestände" noch verkaufen dürfen sollen weil

für jeden Bürger gilt ja seit dem Stichtag des inkrafttreten des Gesetzes das er keine !!!! gemeinen __ Sonnenbarsche mehr kaufen darf da genau ab dem Tag auch das Halteverbot in Kraft trat (nur wer schon vor dem Stichtag welche hatte darf sie bis zum natürlichen Ableben noch halten solange sie sich halt nicht vermehren können)

die Viecher seit dem Stichtag des Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes im gesamten EU-Raum ja auch gar nicht nicht mehr lebensfähig transportiert werden dürfen - wie soll ein Käufer die dann überhaupt srtraffrei aus nem Laden bekommen können (ein Transport sollte laut den ersten Hinweise vor 4 Jahren höchstens noch von Naturschutzbehörden genehmigt sein die die Viecher in Auffangstationen transportieren die von jeden EU-Staat geschaffen werden mußten wo die betroffenen Tiere unter artgerechten Bedingungen bis zum natürlichen Lebensende ohne sich vermehren zu können untergebraucht werden können - das war 2015 als die ersten Hinweise auf die Liste rauskamen noch ein wichtiger Hinweis für alle Privatbesitzer von Tieren die auf die Liste kommen werden um sie abgeben zu können - ich habe jedoch bis heute noch keine einzige solche der Auffangstationen in Deutschland gefunden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbochris (29. Jan. 2020)

Bei einem Händler gibt es folgenden Hinweis:

*HINWEIS!!!
Seit dem 25.Juli 2019 dürfen  Sonnenbarsche laut EU Verordnung über invasible Arten in der EU nicht mehr vermehrt, ausgesetzt, abgegeben oder verkauft werden! Noch haben wir eine Übergangszeit bis zum 3.August 2020 und dürfen unsere Restbestände verkaufen. Danach ist die Abgabe und der Handel mit Sonnenbarschen strafbar!*
*Auch jetzt schon ist die Haltung von Sonnenbarschen nur noch in Aquarien und nicht mehr im Freiland, Gartenteich, Angelteich usw erlaubt!*

Und, gibt es jetzt noch viele, die sich genau deshalb noch welche kaufen, weil es ja bald keine mehr zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## lollo (29. Jan. 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Und, gibt es jetzt noch viele, die sich genau deshalb noch welche kaufen, weil es ja bald keine mehr zu kaufen gibt?


Hallo,

oder gehen sich welche angeln, soll ja genug geben, haben wir in einem anderen Fred ja gelesen.


----------



## Haggard (29. Jan. 2020)

...und die Bestände mancher Verkäufer werden bis zum August 20 nicht enden wollen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> ...und die Bestände mancher Verkäufer werden bis zum August 20 nicht enden wollen



meinst so wie bei den Wasserhyazinten die noch bis 2018 verkauft wurden. Obwohl Mann/Frau bei Händlern a la Obi, Pötschke, Bauhaus, Dehner ect. in den Läden den ganzen Winter über keine noch vorhandenden Restpflanzen von 2016 rumgammeln sah war 2017/2018 ab April/Mai das Teichpflanzensortiment wieder voll mit frischsten Pflanzen


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ab April/Mai das Teichpflanzensortiment wieder voll mit frischsten Pflanzen


Na wenn sich doch diese blöden Pflanzen und Fische in den Regalen einfach von ganz alleine vermehren wie verrückt. Man kann doch nicht einfach alle Regale mit den Zaubermitteln von Basf bestreuen um dann klagen der Käufer zu bekommen sie hätten sich eine neu Form von Trätz zugezogen. 
(Trätz = Tripper Krebs Aids oder doch nur die Corona unserer Sonne)


----------

